# soap goods sale



## CTAnton (Jul 25, 2015)

20% off...coupon code SAVE20
 I was going to post this in the what soapy thing have I done today ....which was spend more money!
Not being one to count every last penny I look at it this way...I got the shipping free and 10% off their prices....
As a professional gardener/horticulturist/weed puller I'm mostly a seasonal soaper so I'm amassing supplies for a busy winter season....but a day doesn't go by that I don't learn something on this forum...thanks!


----------



## gigisiguenza (Jul 25, 2015)

What site is it?


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 25, 2015)

gigisiguenza said:


> What site is it?



I had the same exact thought. Turns out the site is ACTUALLY called "Soap Goods". :smile:


https://www.soapgoods.com/


----------



## gigisiguenza (Jul 25, 2015)

Lol that's entirely too easy Hahahahaha


----------



## not_ally (Jul 25, 2015)

This place looks like it is really expensive, even when you factor in the discount.  They carry a lot of things that other places do (WSP, BB), but at prices that are much higher.  It is really well organized and a pleasure to navigate though, a lot of the suppliers could learn from them in that respect.


----------



## Jstar (Jul 26, 2015)

I buy my TD and Kaolin clay there..and they are very generous in the  amounts.


----------



## navigator9 (Jul 26, 2015)

They do have a very nice website, but $53.68 per pound for their FOs......ouch!


----------



## not_ally (Jul 26, 2015)

It is kind of hit or miss, many of the micas were in line w/other suppliers.  But when I spot checked other things (oils), they were all more expensive than the places I usually buy from.  Plus more random stuff, eg, I checked the price on a mica (Heavy Metal Gold) that I really like to use in mp, I have only seen it at BB before.  BB's is $7.75/oz, their's is 13.35 for half an oz.  It is def. the same stuff, the description and INCI list is exactly the same.  

They do have really interesting stock though, they carry stuff that is hard to find other places.


----------



## Jstar (Jul 26, 2015)

navigator9 said:


> They do have a very nice website, but $53.68 per pound for their FOs......ouch!



Yup, way expensive for FO's, which is sad because they have a few Yankee types Id like to try


----------

